

Man builds giant computer at home - tpatke
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33237863

======
Udo
Discussion on the Megaprocessor from 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9755742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9755742)

~~~
ChuckMcM
It would not be the first time something got a lot of attention on HN and then
"suddenly" landed in a more mainstream news site. It still unnerves me a bit
when comments I make here end up in a story in the press.

~~~
Udo
_> It still unnerves me a bit when comments I make here end up in a story in
the press._

If that ever happened to me, attributed or not, I would be pretty damn
excited! The fact that it never happens to me or most other users here, but it
happens to you, should probably restore a bit of faith in the journalistic
profession. ;)

